# Sushi Cake



## kitchenelf (Dec 30, 2003)

This came from the Martha Stewart December 2003 magazine.  We've made it several times since then - it's really good, especially for those people who are afraid to eat sushi fearing the "raw" issue - everything is cooked here and has a great flavor.

Sushi Cake


1/2 cup rice wine vinegar
1 TBS coarse salt
2 TBS sugar
3 3/4 cup water
3 cups sushi rice
2 TBS mayo
2 tsp. fresh chives, finely chopped
2 TBS powdered wasabi mixed w/ 2 TBS water
1 tsp freshly squeezed lemon juice
Coarse salt and freshly ground pepper
4 oz. jumbo lump crabmeat, picked over
4 oz. cooked large shrimp, peeled, deveined, and roughly chopped, plus several more whole for garnish
3 sheets nori
2 TBS pickled ginger, finely shredded, plus more for garnish
1 tsp toasted sesame seeds for garnish
radish sprouts, for garnish


1.  In a small bowl whisk together vinegar, salt, and sugar; set aside.  Place the water and rice in a large saucepan; bring to a boil over high heat.  Reduce heat to low; simmer, covered, until rice has absorbed all water, about 15 minutes.

2.  Transfer rice to a large bowl.  Stirring constantly, slowly add reserved vinegar mixture until fully incorporated.  Let cool completely, stirring occasionally.

3.  In a medium bowl whisk together mayonnaise, chives, 2 tsp. wasabi mixture, and lemon juice; season with salt and pepper.  Let stand 10 minutes at room temperature.  Transfer to a nonreactive bowl, and add crab, shrimp, and 1 TBS ginger.  Mix well to combine.

4.  Toast nori sheets to enhance their flavor:  Using tongs, wave each sheet over a gas burner flipping and turning until crisp and darkened in color, 30 to 60 seconds; both changes are subtle, so watch carefully.

5.  Assemble cake:  Place nori sheet, shiny side down, on a dry work surface, and cover, using moistened fingers, with 2 1/2 cups rice.  Cover with plastic wrap, level with rolling pin (remove plastic wrap), and brush with wasabi mixture.  Place a nori sheet on top and spread with 1 cup rice.  Level with a rolling pin, and brush rice with wasabi mixture.  

Arrange crab mixture evenly on top; sprinkle with remaining TBS ginger.  Spread with 1 cup rice.  Place remaining nori sheet on top; cover with 2 1/2 cups rice and level cake with rolling pin.  

Trim edges, using a wet and sharp knife.  Cover with plastic wrap; refrigerate at least 2 hours or overnight.  Slice in thirds and then into bars and transfer to plate with a large spatula to keep "cake" intact.

Wasabi mayonnaise - 1 tsp. powdered wasabi mixed with 2 tsp water, 1 tsp. freshly squeezed lemon juice, 1/2 cup mayo.  Stir and cover with plastic wrap until ready to use.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 9, 2004)

NOW we are talking!   

Sounds very good! I made something similar a week ago. No crab though... budget constraints.

Thanks for post!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi Deadly Sushi!!

(kind of a scary name for a sushi lover ! LOL)

Are you a "new" sushi lover or a long-time sushi lover?  When I was having some health problems I absolutely CRAVED it about 5 times a week - kind of expensive that many times.  So I learned to make it at home - I just bit the bullet and jumped in.  Boy, was I ever thankful too!!!  We have it at home quite often and it IS the breakfast of champions!!!!  LOL


----------



## ironchef (Mar 9, 2004)

i wonder how the inmates in attica are going to like this...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 9, 2004)

Well I started chomping on this fatastic stuff about 5 years ago. I love it ALL too.    There are so many different variations that are possible too! You can mix different ethniticies with  sushi also. Which makes it a lot of fun. 
The downside is the cost when going out! I usually pay $25 plus tip everytime I go.... and thats when Im ALONE!   :roll:   And that is conservative.

By the way... I made rolls with avacado and cilantro... wasbi mayo and sprinkled keylime juice on top...... I was in HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!!   8)


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2004)

ironchef - ROFLMAO     

deadly sushi - I love curry sushi - it is awesome - it's tuna, I'm not sure how they make the curry sauce - tempura crunchies - and now I forget what else - I never would have thought about curry sushi but it was the best!!

I love fresh salmon, avocado, and cilantro rolls - next time I'll try the lime juice.  I pretty much put cilantro in all my rolls  :roll:  I just love that stuff!!

I have also done a cream cheese, strawberry and kiwi roll - I even still dipped in soy sauce - it was great!!!!  Everyone else was "afraid" to try it  :P 

I'm not a huge fan of anything cooked but sometimes it's ok - I just crave the raw.

OMG - I'm still laughing at what ironchef said!!!!!   :twisted:

Yep, it's about $25.00 per person for us too - When all 3 of us go out it's an "order fest" and we usually never get out for under $85.00 and my husband is a big tipper - so after that it's more like $125.00.  They give us so much free!!!!  Every time we sit down he gives us a seaweed salad, squid salad, of course edemame, broiled squid, and pieces of white tuna.  Then if he has anything unusual he'll give us some of that.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah, martha is going to be presenting her dish to all the people who are never going to see the outside, since they are on life sentences w/o parole, and she'll be like, "It's a good thing."


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2004)

Do you think they will have a new punishment system?  "A day with Martha"


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 10, 2004)

Can you Imagine Marthas Cell? Shell have that place decorated in NO time... Either that... or with all the EXTRA knowledge she has... she will make explosives out of toothpaste, and god knows what ELSE... and she will break out of there!   

I can see her blowing away a guard and saying "Its a GOOD thing". That woman is hiding something! Im tell ya... she is DIABOLICAL!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Mar 10, 2004)

Ok...I just got the word that Martha will NOT be going to prison. Instead they are sending her to a single wide mobile home bought in 1972 with the original decor intact and denying her access to a paintbrush.


----------



## maws (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow Man - That's worse than the death sentence for the poor woman!
Back to sushi - Love the stuff, but agree that it is damned expensive - here too. We make it often and sometimes one of my sons or the Grey One manages to haul in some fresh fish and we have a feast - our eldest recently popped up with a freshly caught tuna - small one with just enough meat for a feast of sushi and more than enough left for the freezer.
We hardly ever get fresh crab here and although our crayfish is the best ever, it is so expensive that one can rather use Russian caviar.
By the way, my son gave me a whole jar of French foie gras for my birthday - apart from just eating like that, any suggestions for frugal and enjoyable use?
I haven't been into my recipe books yet, but thought that thinly sliced, lightly sauted in garlic butter and with lemon juice would make a good starter?

Maws


----------



## coquille (Mar 11, 2004)

thats a cool punishment, you should be a judge!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 11, 2004)

ROFLMAO Bubba


----------



## Leila (Aug 26, 2004)

*Hello from Blue Ridge Telcom*

I will try this.  We do sushi at least twice a week.  I made something similar to this 

Leila
Blue Ridge Telcom


----------



## GaArt (Oct 3, 2004)

Love sushi, but not sashimi (sp)  Just can't work up my nerve to eat raw fish. 

But anything else between sheets of nori and pickled ginger. soaked in soy sauce and sushi vinegar... sluuurrrrrppp ....


----------



## Juliev (Oct 5, 2004)

I love sushi, but don't have it enough like I wish I could.  During the summer I had it a few times.. and YUM!  I love fish and seafood anyway.  I would love to live on the coast, where all the fresh fish and seafood are so plentiful!  Your recipe sounds awesome (there's that word again!), elf!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2004)

This would be perfect for you Juliev - it's not what I would call a meal but yet you sure can fill up on it.  Nothing is raw in it and these ingredients should be VERY easy to find.


----------

